# Cervelo 2010 Range



## crashoveroid (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi All 

Found this hope you enjoy 

Cervelo 2010


----------



## smartyiak (Sep 28, 2005)

*Awful*

I hope those look better in person...otherwise, Cervelo needs to fire thier graphic design folks.

-Smarty


----------



## crashoveroid (Jun 26, 2006)

smartyiak said:


> I hope those look better in person...otherwise, Cervelo needs to fire thier graphic design folks.
> 
> -Smarty


So do i The S2 is the only good looking bike there


----------



## Focusfire (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow, a 105 S1! Can't wait to find out the price of that in Aus!


----------



## natethomas2000 (Aug 2, 2009)

Are those Nzl. prices? I thought that there was a 2010 SRAM Force S1 option - maybe only in the US?


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

Yuck. Sure hope those colours work better in person. Actually makes me glad I got the 2009 colour frame, but man do I miss that 2006 anodized black finish!!


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

As has been stated earlier, Cervélo puts their focus into engineering a product and relatively little into unnecessary "bling" factor (i.e. gaudy paint jobs). It looks like they tried to do something more than a simple and modest paint job and took away from the beauty of their bikes. Even though I do think the S2 is half-decent.

Hopefully this ain't the final choice in colors....


----------



## Focusfire (Aug 11, 2009)

jpdigital said:


> As has been stated earlier, Cervélo puts their focus into engineering a product and relatively little into unnecessary "bling" factor (i.e. gaudy paint jobs). It looks like they tried to do something more than a simple and modest paint job and took away from the beauty of their bikes. Even though I do think the S2 is half-decent.
> 
> Hopefully this ain't the final choice in colors....


As I understand it, the frame of the S1 hasn't had any major changes since its inception in 2001 which begs the question, since they're not making changes to the technology, why not spend more time on the paint job?


----------



## crashoveroid (Jun 26, 2006)

Focusfire said:


> As I understand it, the frame of the S1 hasn't had any major changes since its inception in 2001 which begs the question, since they're not making changes to the technology, why not spend more time on the paint job?


I think you may be on to something here lol.


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

P2 and P4 look alright, the others look terrible, why make an already busy frame (shape and tubing wise) even busier with stupid graphic layovers? 

Other than that the component packages surprise me, it seems every groupset is possible stock - the bars look to have a terrible shape aswell. deep dishes on the S3 was a wise idea

R range look cheap

white S range looks terrible 

But the thing that irritates me more than all, when taking photos, or photoshopping new colors on old photos, why the heck wouldnt you straighten the saddle! 90% of the bikes pictured were running uphill!


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

Focusfire said:


> As I understand it, the frame of the S1 hasn't had any major changes since its inception in 2001 which begs the question, since they're not making changes to the technology, why not spend more time on the paint job?


Yeah, once I saw those hideous patterns, I started to feel the same way. What a way to make something so expensive look so cheap.


----------



## natethomas2000 (Aug 2, 2009)

Getoutandride said:


> But the thing that irritates me more than all, when taking photos, or photoshopping new colors on old photos, why the heck wouldnt you straighten the saddle! 90% of the bikes pictured were running uphill!


They had to make the seat parallel to the top tube!


----------



## kananaskis (May 14, 2007)

Why if you buy an S1 Ulegra it's a $1000. jump to DA, but if you buy a S2 Ultegra its a $1200. jump to DA. I didn't have a great look, but everything else looks the same.


----------



## Quixote (Aug 26, 2008)

The S1 looks great! The rest are OK. The P4 is an improvemnet, too, with lettering that acutally fits the frame. I wonder if the R3SL will actually come with a Selle SMP. That's not one you usually see on prebuilts


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

kananaskis said:


> Why if you buy an S1 Ulegra it's a $1000. jump to DA, but if you buy a S2 Ultegra its a $1200. jump to DA. I didn't have a great look, but everything else looks the same.


Probably a change to carbon bars on the S2 amoungst a few other small things I would think


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

I really think they should go back to the simple anodized finish on the S1. I won't say the others are bad, just they could be better. They seem unsure whether to go with gaudy or simple, and are stuck at mediocre.

Edit: But I'm glad to see they've got a 105 level S1. It's just too bad that they're charging the same as an Ultegra level a couple of years ago


----------



## smartyiak (Sep 28, 2005)

*Revision*



smartyiak said:


> I hope those look better in person...otherwise, Cervelo needs to fire thier graphic design folks.
> 
> -Smarty


There are some photos from Eurobike over at Weightweenies and they do look better than these photos show...at least the white S2 and the P4 do.

-Smarty


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

California L33 said:


> I really think they should go back to the simple anodized finish on the S1. I won't say the others are bad, just they could be better. They seem unsure whether to go with gaudy or simple, and are stuck at mediocre.


I'm with you totally on that obervation. Their bike used to stand out from the Treks/Specialized/Scott et al in a reserved/modest way. What I saw in the pictures makes it hard for me distiguish them from other current paint jobs.

It's sort of a _"flash-vanilla"_ paint scheme.


----------



## Miiles (Oct 25, 2008)

My problem with the design is the gray highlights don't line up. (fork to down tube, fork to top tube)


----------



## crashoveroid (Jun 26, 2006)

Miiles said:


> My problem with the design is the gray highlights don't line up. (fork to down tube, fork to top tube)


No i never noticed that


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

crashoveroid said:


> No i never noticed that


It was one thing that annoyed me on my SLC, the old CSC design was the same, and the 09 paint too


----------



## crashoveroid (Jun 26, 2006)

trying to decide what to get a 2010 or a 2009 model


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

2009  itz AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## 4cmd3 (Jul 14, 2007)

Miiles said:


> My problem with the design is the gray highlights don't line up. (fork to down tube, fork to top tube)


Maybe it's a "swoosh"


----------



## Specialized6000 (Aug 22, 2009)

those handles bars dont look to nice, i like the 3T Ergosum ones more


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

All I can say is I am glad I got my black and red RS.....


----------



## pgk (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm not to sure about those new colors either.


----------



## Svooterz (Jul 29, 2006)

*No P1???*

Crap, have they abandonned the P1 (formerly P2-SL)? I was looking forward to buying an entry-level tri bike this year and the P1 looked like an awesome package. However, if they don't carry it over to 2010, then Cervélo won't have a bike in the price range I'm looking for.

Oh well. I suppose that my wallet will feel better this way.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Svooterz said:


> Crap, have they abandonned the P1 (formerly P2-SL)? I was looking forward to buying an entry-level tri bike this year and the P1 looked like an awesome package. However, if they don't carry it over to 2010, then Cervélo won't have a bike in the price range I'm looking for.
> 
> Oh well. I suppose that my wallet will feel better this way.


I don't know what it is with Cervelo. I think they're afraid that their entry level bikes are so good it'll cost them sales of their high end models. Maybe they've done market research, but most people I know say, "I've got X dollars to spend. What's the best bike I can get in that range?" 

On the plus side, they're making a 105 level S1, which is something I thought they should have done for a long time.


----------

